# Help, jelly fish sting



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

While wading trying to cast net bait I got lit up pretty good. Couldn't see it but felt its tentacles get wrapped around both my ankles and shins.

Washed with soap and water when I got home but it is still burning. 

Anyone got any home cures I can try?


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

Vinegar.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Doesn't hot water take the sting away? Or is that from rays?


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

pee on it or use ammonia...


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Al Kai said:


> Vinegar.


Thanks, I was rummaging in my cubbard and found some, will give it a try.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey Clay,

What Rockfish says is true, you can pee on it or pee in some sand and place on it. It works well for bee stings due to the ammonia in it. 

Another home cure is Lawry's Seasoned Salt. Mix it into a paste and put it on. Its got stuff in it that works really well. I was stung last year by those purple portuguese man'o'wars that were in Hattie and it hurt like hell. Used some of that along with liberal dosages of beer and I survived. 

But hey, if vinegar works, even better. Good luck!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Rockfish1 said:


> pee on it or use ammonia...


Yep...


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Urine doesn't have enough acid to deactivate that jellyfish sting. 

It's OK as a last resort, but try vinagar, alcohol (isopropyl, vodka, ect) or (diluted) ammonia first.

Ya big baby.


----------



## tackdriver (May 3, 2008)

Vinegar/ammonia seconded.


----------



## bctom (May 25, 2007)

adolh's meat tenderizer, make a paste and cover the whelps, have kept this on the boat for 25 years and it will amaze you, on the bright side it could have been a ray.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Newsjeff said:


> Urine doesn't have enough acid to deactivate that jellyfish sting.
> 
> It's OK as a last resort, but try vinagar, alcohol (isopropyl, vodka, ect) or (diluted) ammonia first.
> 
> Ya big baby.


Thanks for the call from NBC news...

Did a warm bath with half a bottle of vinager.

Soaked in it for 15 minutes and that seems to have done the trick. 

Now it just itches.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Yep Clay, ITs probably a sea nettle, nasty little Farts. WHen lifegaurding we used to a use a mixture of Meat Tenderizer and ammonia for them. 

DId it leave welts in lines? ANyhow, take a couple benadryl also if you can handle them.

The sting is also a mild alergic reaction.


----------



## CrappieKid (Jan 21, 2008)

Pee is good for a quick fix, but Mustard work better.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Cdog said:


> Thanks for the call from NBC news...


Well, are yer wounds gonna make the national news or what?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Firespyder7 said:


> Yep Clay, ITs probably a sea nettle, nasty little Farts. WHen lifegaurding we used to a use a mixture of Meat Tenderizer and ammonia for them.
> 
> DId it leave welts in lines? ANyhow, take a couple benadryl also if you can handle them.
> 
> The sting is also a mild alergic reaction.


Actually Ryan, thats the weird thing is there were/are no welts. When I first got out of the water there were little white almost clear "strings" on my ankles. Covered my ankles and shins with sandy mud and that seemed to help until I washed it off.

Saw plenty of jelly fish but most were on or near the top and easy to scoot around.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Newsjeff said:


> Well, are yer wounds gonna make the national news or what?


Was he for real?

I thought it was just someone you put up to calling and jerking my chain.

Guess I shouldn't have told him to [email protected]#k off????


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Cdog said:


> Was he for real?
> 
> I thought it was just someone you put up to calling and jerking my chain.
> 
> Guess I shouldn't have told him to [email protected]#k off????


That's too funny. 

Actually, he was serious.

The network (what was his name, Tony or something??) called while I was reading your post. He wanted to know if the station had covered any jellyfish stories this summer. Aparently, there has been an increase in stings this year. 

Anyway, I told him, no, we hadn't, but I told him I know a guy who wa stung while tossing his cast net today. He wanted to know if you had pics of your injury, so I gave him your number. 

Ya big dummy.


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

yea havent you seen the movie with the surfing penguins, he gets pierced by sea urchins and another penguin peed on that. 

And use sand some white lady when i was like 8 told me to do that at VA beach. Took the pain away. after a lil while.


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

Ammonia is the trick,,,

Several years ago, my family and I were at Hilton Head and we were wading out waste deep finding bocoups of sand dollars with our feet and then scooping them up with our hands, when suddenly my friends son next to me was sceaming bloody murder 

Then I felt something wrapped around my arm and then the fire went off.

We both ran into the beach and to the life guard and he had a spray bottle of ammonia and water that he applied to the sting areas and it went all frothy and white and then the pain was gone.:redface:

So double ditto on the ammonia from someone who has been on the receiving end of a jelly fish attack.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Cdog and nj...yalls too dang funny....


NJ,
Tell yer buddy @ WaVY that I am Filipino and do not know anything about the Olympics in China!


----------



## bjake (Jul 25, 2007)

bctom said:


> adolh's meat tenderizer, make a paste and cover the whelps, have kept this on the boat for 25 years and it will amaze you, on the bright side it could have been a ray.


This one does the best.
Jake


----------



## sparky27 (Jul 8, 2008)

all great information. when in hawaii the urchin as well as the jelly casualties were numerous. the local lifeguards swear by the vinegar which neutrilizes the poison which is exaclty what the meat tenderizer and baking soda does and does exactly that.

it neutrilizes the poison.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Next time your stung by a jelly fish grab a handful of sand and rub it on the area where you were stung. It takes the stinging out and you dont even know you were stung by a jelly fish.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Dawg

You know all of your buddies on P&S will be gald to line up and whizz on your wound 

Just to help ya out ya know


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

OH! it [email protected] it BURns!


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Shooter said:


> Dawg
> 
> You know all of your buddies on P&S will be gald to line up and whizz on your wound
> 
> Just to help ya out ya know


It's good to have friends, ain't it Dog?!?!?

Y'all is killin me.....Jeff, way to get that scoop!!!


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

meat tenderizer!!!!


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Floating purpleish bubble on surface is a man of war.
They are no fun.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Shooter said:


> Dawg
> 
> You know all of your buddies on P&S will be gald to line up and whizz on your wound
> 
> Just to help ya out ya know


THAT'S JUST WRONG!!


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*Rubbing...*



Fishman said:


> Next time your stung by a jelly fish grab a handful of sand and rub it on the area where you were stung. It takes the stinging out and you dont even know you were stung by a jelly fish.


...sand on it right away, removes the cysts that are left in you. After that, ammonia works great. Ammonia is the key ingredient in "Tender's After Bite", which works GREAT if used immediately after bee stings or mosquito bites.


----------



## incucrash (May 7, 2008)

Shooter said:


> Dawg
> 
> You know all of your buddies on P&S will be gald to line up and whizz on your wound
> 
> Just to help ya out ya know


I'll be right in that line....
I haven't been stung by a jelly since I was a kid, I think i'm going to go swimming today and purposely play with them just to remember....

Same with a bee, I haven't been stung by a bee in over 10 years, and I was shopping other week, put my seat belt on and realized something was stabbing my chest, welp.. I went to start car and saw a bee fly off me, I got out the car and yelled a few explicit terms but then started laughing... It's funny how all the things that made you cry as a little kid now make you cuss.... =]


----------



## redneckranger (Jan 19, 2006)

take some meat tenderizer and make it into paste and apply to the sting


----------



## Brooksobx (Feb 10, 2008)

Outer Banks Hospital's Emergency Room makes a paste out of Adolf's meat tenderizer and Heinz 57 vinegar, applies it for 20 min., wipes it off, re-applies it for 20 min., wipes it off and hands you a bill for $300.00. It does work and I have carried it in my truck ever since!


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Right on Clay.*



Cdog said:


> Actually Ryan, thats the weird thing is there were/are no welts. When I first got out of the water there were little white almost clear "strings" on my ankles. Covered my ankles and shins with sandy mud and that seemed to help until I washed it off.
> 
> Saw plenty of jelly fish but most were on or near the top and easy to scoot around.


The Sea Nettle has those clear strings Nasty little F*&^%s. THe break apart real easy in the surf too but will still sting the sheet out of you.

The cabbage heads wont sting you. you can pick them up, cut them up or whatever.

The man o war are hell but they are not as abundant around here as much as people think. THere has to be a good stiff south east wind for a few days before you see them in any great numbers. There tenancles are a clear to blue.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Oh...Funny thing also.*

The local news here last night in wilmington had a story on jellyfish here in Southeastern NC. They reported that the jellyfish responsible for most of the stings around here was the infamous box jellyfish.

Man they are idiots. I am glad we dont have those muthafrigers around here.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

windex works good too


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

meat tenderizer...... the key is having it on you so when you get stung you apply it asap and the relief is mind blowing. I keep some lawrys in my truck just for it. never know when youll need it, or someone else for that matter.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

ya need pee, but not your own, something about someone else's urine PH. It also helps with athletes foot. Well according to the TV shows Friends and Sienfeld.

Vinegar does the trick. Saw lifeguards on Tru Tv doing it. trick is to get all the jelly fissh off of you, otherwise they keep stinging. 

Good luck. im modertaly allergic to bees and biting flies, wonder how i'd stand up to a jelly fish, not that I really want to know.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

fyremanjef said:


> Good luck. im modertaly allergic to bees and biting flies, wonder how i'd stand up to a jelly fish, not that I really want to know.


I carry epi-pens with me incase of stings and fire ants... will have to ask Doc about that too... never thought I might need it on the beach...


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

carry meat tenderizer with you, if that doesnt work then get off the beach and to a Dr.... neurotoxins are nothing to second guess. enough of it and to the right person and its over.


----------

